# Fogger won't heat up



## shellcates (Nov 1, 2013)

We have a fogger that we bought new this year and used it once for our party and now it is time for the trick or treaters and we can't get it to heat up, any ideas?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, not much to go on. IF it has a card inside it, I would look for a fuse on the card, and see if it is blown (it will be a glass fuse, easy tell by looking) or it could be, but likely isnt, a bad thermal switch or thermal fuse, they will be mounted on the heating element, but removing or jumping them will result in the heat exchanger liquifying, if one was bad it would need to be replaced. 

I just answered tech questions most of the night last night, and maybe I need to make some suggestions in the fogger thread.


----------

